# Should the child go outside of the home when he/she sick?



## lelyan

Hi all,

Is it the child best interested to leave the home when he/she is sick? Why and why not? Do the mothers in the old day treat or take care the sick child different than mothers in the present. Keep a the child at home to make sure he/she is recovered has been passed down generation to generation?

Thank you for all your answers and feedbacks.


----------



## WorldsBestMom

The child should stay inside the home when he/she is sick that is the wisest decision any mother in the past, present and future can make. After all its a time when the child's immune system is weak. Therefore, he/she should be inside resting and recuperating. The only time a child should go outside is if he/she is going to the doctor or hospital. No sick child should be outside for no apparent reason unless they want to prolong their sickness and donot want to get better. Thats the whole point of keeping the child inside so they can rest plus the medicine that they are given will work faster.


----------



## taramoon13

IMO, a little fresh air and sunshine is always good. many studies have shown that fresh air and sunlight help boost a person's immune system. obviously this depends on the severity of your child's sickness. my ds just got over being pretty darn sick for a week, some days he just wanted to lay and rest and some days he would ask to go out and i would take him out at least for a little bit. germs make people sick, not fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## globe-trotter

I try to get everyone out of the house in the yard to a park at least once a day while sick. And I promise I don't do it to prolong illness as suggested by the previous poster. Removing the sick person from the germs and giving them the chance to get some fresh air and sun I believe helps the body heal and helps prevent others from getting sick (which science has shown). Sitting in a house with recirculating "sick" air is why the cold/winter season is the season most people get colds. So if you mean outside like the park...then yes I think they should get out. If you mean outside like a public mall/etc then I would probably stay away during mod/severe illnesses. But for little colds/etc I would still go out.

My family always did it this way and I plan to keep it going (one of the few things LOL).


----------



## Petie1104

If they are contagious then definately not any place with other people, but going outside is not going to prolong an illness. If the child feels up to sitting outside or going out into the yard, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. But, please be polite and don't take a contagious child to a crowded place to infect others (I don't assume you would, but you never know so I figure it can't hurt to say it).


----------



## AllyRae

Outside in the yard without any chance to get other people sick? Not really a big deal. It can actually be helpful in a lot of cases to get some sun and fresh air while sick.

Outside the house at the store, library, playgroups, school, parties? NO! Not only is the kid likely miserable, doesn't want to be out anyhow, and has a weaker immune system and can contract other illnesses, but the choice to bring a sick kid out in public can mean that an immune compromised child or adult is severely injured or killed as a result of contracting the illness. (Or, any child can get sick, causing other families potential financial hardship, work problems, school issues, etc.)

So, outside the house or in a situation where the child won't infect others or won't be infected with something worse, not a big deal as long as the child is up for it.


----------



## EdnaMarie

It depends on the illness.

With a fever, no, because it will raise the fever. Plus one is almost certainly contagious when the fever is there. She can sit by an open window.

Rashes, sores, vomiting, diarrhea and the like should be kept away from other kids no matter what. You never know who has an immune-compromised relative such as a newborn sibling.

But I think playing outside, light play, in the sun if it's not bitterly cold or disgustingly hot, is fine--provided the illness is not that contagious or there are really no other kids around. They do need sun and fresh air and it also helps them rest better when they come back inside. A sicker child might benefit from a ride in the stroller.

I don't run errands with really sick kids. We're all miserable and they muck up the place with their gross germs.


----------



## pumpkin

If you are sick you should stay away from other people. That is true regardless of age. A little fresh air can be a good thing, but I would never take a sick child to the park unless I could guarantee I could keep them away from other kids.


----------



## Petie1104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie*
> 
> It depends on the illness.
> 
> With a fever, no, because it will raise the fever. Plus one is almost certainly contagious when the fever is there. She can sit by an open window.
> 
> Rashes, sores, vomiting, diarrhea and the like should be kept away from other kids no matter what. You never know who has an immune-compromised relative such as a newborn sibling.
> 
> But I think playing outside, light play, in the sun if it's not bitterly cold or disgustingly hot, is fine--provided the illness is not that contagious or there are really no other kids around. They do need sun and fresh air and it also helps them rest better when they come back inside. A sicker child might benefit from a ride in the stroller.
> 
> I don't run errands with really sick kids. We're all miserable and they muck up the place with their gross germs.


I have never heard that it will raise a fever. I need to look into that, do you have a link I could look at?


----------



## globe-trotter

I would respectfully have to disagree that being outside would raise a fever. Severe cold (weather or putting a kid in a cold bath) can cause shivering and shivering can increase the core temp, and extreme heat can give anyone heat stroke but if you have just a normal day outside I don't think the fever is going to get worse.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

Define sick. That would be my first question. Snot, a cough, occasional sneezing: go out like normal. Vomitting, diaherra, fever, stay home. If we had to stay in the house whenever ds had a cough (he has asthma, so he coughs all the time once it gets chilly) or snot we'd never leave the house. And then I'd loose my mind and it wouldn't be healthy for anyone!


----------



## littlecityfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber*
> 
> Define sick. That would be my first question. Snot, a cough, occasional sneezing: go out like normal. Vomitting, diaherra, fever, stay home. If we had to stay in the house whenever ds had a cough (he has asthma, so he coughs all the time once it gets chilly) or snot we'd never leave the house. And then I'd loose my mind and it wouldn't be healthy for anyone!


That's our policy, too. If the kids have a mild cough and/or runny nose, we'll go about our regular activities. When one of them is *really* sick, ie: fever, vomiting, generally out-of-sorts, we'll stay home and rest.


----------



## bella99

If my daughter has a fever, vomiting, or obviously doesn't feel well, then no, we stay home and cuddle.

If the above things aren't true, then we don't stay home. It has nothing to do with not being concerned or wanting to prolong her illness.


----------



## CookAMH

I believe in general, everyone is better off resting when sick, including children. If my LO is sick, we'll stay home until he's well on the mend, and if we go out, it's quick. That said, he hasn't really BEEN sick yet (19mo), but was injured earlier this week and we stayed home for the most part.

ETA: I do agree with others though that fresh air and sushine is GOOD. That is differnet to me than going out on play dates, an afternoon of errands, etc where one is worn out.


----------



## EdnaMarie

Oh, this is true. I should have been specific. I mean really active play could raise the core temperature. Just sitting outdoors resting would not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *globe-trotter*
> 
> I would respectfully have to disagree that being outside would raise a fever. Severe cold (weather or putting a kid in a cold bath) can cause shivering and shivering can increase the core temp, and extreme heat can give anyone heat stroke but if you have just a normal day outside I don't think the fever is going to get worse.


----------



## Abraisme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber*
> 
> Define sick. That would be my first question. Snot, a cough, occasional sneezing: go out like normal. Vomitting, diaherra, fever, stay home. If we had to stay in the house whenever ds had a cough (he has asthma, so he coughs all the time once it gets chilly) or snot we'd never leave the house. And then I'd loose my mind and it wouldn't be healthy for anyone!


Yup, this is us too.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I would love to keep mine home when they are sick but if the illness is minor with cough and runny nose they still have to go to school. Missing school is a major deal because of the very strict policy on it. 12 days max even excused and they can fail the child.

The only time they cant go to school and will be sent home is with fever or throwing up.


----------



## Picard

When DS is sick (colds so far) we stay home for the first three days, at least. He can play in the yard if he wishes, of course. I am glad to read some of the replies here about social etiquette and bringing sick children to playgroups. We have recently begun to bring DS to more playgroups, and there are always kids that are sick. It bothers me lots! In the last month and a half, DS has gotten four colds. It stinks, because we have no support network; DH needs to work on top of taking care of a sick child with me; and, I get problems with breastfeeding when DS has a cold. It just is no fun and we have huge trouble dealing with it. I want DS to go out and be part of playgroups, but I just don't understand why parents bring their sick children. It's beyond me.


----------

